# Hey, let's roleplay! Male seeking. [NSFW only]



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 17, 2018)

Greetings.  Are you looking for a roleplaying partner?
Because I am.
NSFW only.
Because all my roleplays are M rated for one reason or another. Not always sexually.
So, please be at least eighteen, thanks.

Not picky about your character's sex or species. 
I can work with pretty much anything. 

Both me and my character are male, though I'm feminine, and I describe my character in a way that he is usually mistaken for a woman at first sight. If that bothers you, I'm probably not the person for you.

Discord is Infernal-Seraph#3308.
Add me there, or reply if you'd rather use a different platform.

Thanks for the interest~


----------



## Jmuddee (Feb 20, 2018)

I'm interested if you are still looking


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 20, 2018)

Yup, still here!


----------



## Jmuddee (Feb 20, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Yup, still here!


Cool I will send you a friend request on discord ^^


----------



## JackJackal (Feb 21, 2018)

Can I rp?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 22, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Greetings.  Are you looking for a roleplaying partner?
> Because I am.
> NSFW only.
> Because all my roleplays are M rated for one reason or another. Not always sexually.
> ...


Also somewhat interested if you're still looking


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 22, 2018)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Also somewhat interested if you're still looking



Sure! You have Discord?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 22, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Sure! You have Discord?


That I do. I'll send a request in a short while


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 2, 2018)

Still looking.


----------



## KittyEbon (Mar 3, 2018)

Hi. I'm interested in roleplaying with you if you want.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 3, 2018)

KittyEbon said:


> Hi. I'm interested in roleplaying with you if you want.



Mmkay. Got Discord or anything else?


----------



## Kahmurah (Mar 4, 2018)

Hey, I have Discord and use it to roleplay on.

I have a OC furry male if you remain interested.

Happy to send a friend request on discord if you are.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 9, 2018)

Kahmurah said:


> Hey, I have Discord and use it to roleplay on.
> 
> I have a OC furry male if you remain interested.
> 
> Happy to send a friend request on discord if you are.



Sure, go ahead!


----------



## Kahmurah (Mar 9, 2018)

Sent a friend request.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 16, 2018)

Still looking.


----------



## Drenniethes (Mar 18, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Still looking.


hey! i have a wrestler-stallion to offer. i also have discord


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 19, 2018)

Drenniethes said:


> hey! i have a wrestler-stallion to offer. i also have discord



My discord tag is in the first post.


----------



## chistota (Mar 21, 2018)

i will add you ^_^


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 23, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Greetings.  Are you looking for a roleplaying partner?
> Because I am.
> NSFW only.
> Because all my roleplays are M rated for one reason or another. Not always sexually.
> ...


Would you be ok with doing the rp here?


----------

